# MySQL



## as44 (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite utiliser MySQL sur mon mac (fin 2009, high sierre 10.13.6)
J'ai téléchargé et installé mysql-5.7.27-macos10.14-x86_64 et également mysql-gui-tools-5.0-r12-osx10.4-universal
J'ai trouvé un tuto sur internethttps://www.blog-nouvelles-technologies.fr/7605/mysql-pour-les-debutants/
Lorsque sous terminal je lance la commande :mysql -u root
Le message suivant s'affiche :ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

J'ai aussi installé xampp-osx-7.2.26-0-installer 
une fois installé je suis allé dans l'onglet manage serveurs et j'ai démarré MySql mais je le retrouve à l'état arrêté donc je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe

Je viens du monde IBM AS400 que j'ai quitté il y a 5 ans (car je suis en retraite) où je maîtrisais très bien SQL et où une seule commande me permettait de taper des instructions (STRSQL)
Je suis secrétaire d'un club de race de chiens et je souhaite créer une base de données pour le club avec toutes les infos que la SCC nous communique
Le tout étant d'avoir une vision globale sur le cheptel
Pour construire cette base mes sources sont des fichiers CSV fournis par la centrale canine 

Si l'un de vous veut bien m'indiquer le processus à suivre pour que puisse utiliser MySQL, merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

Il faudra que j'essaye de l'utiliser directement, actuellement je passe via mamp 
Peux-tu tester comme ça ?
`mysql -uroot -proot`

ps: AS400 = , mes débuts dans l'informatique


----------



## as44 (18 Janvier 2020)

ça marche pas j'ai cette fois le message :
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

Le code erreur, c'est qu'il y a un mot de passe et que tu n'as pas donné le bon (donc ce n'est pas root)

Teste ceci, cela devrait te demander un mot de passe :
`mysql -u root -p`


----------



## as44 (18 Janvier 2020)

Oui ça m'a bien demandé un mot de passe
Maintenant ça me donne :

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

C'est un fichier temporaire créé lors du démarrage du server MySQL.
Peux-tu vérifier que tu as bien un fichier "mysql.sock" sur ton mac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

MySQL 8.0 téléchargé ici puis installé : https://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/
Cela fonctionne correctement sans erreur


```
[*****@~] $ /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql  --host=localhost -u root -p
Enter password:
Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
Your MySQL connection id is 12
Server version: 8.0.19 MySQL Community Server - GPL

Copyright (c) 2000, 2020, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.

Oracle is a registered trademark of Oracle Corporation and/or its
affiliates. Other names may be trademarks of their respective
owners.

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql> exit
Bye
[*****@~] $
```

Dans les préférences système, il doit être démarré :


----------



## as44 (18 Janvier 2020)

J'ai téléchargé et installé
Quand j'ai lancé la commande :/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql  --host=localhost -u root -p
J'ai donné le mot de passe et ensuite ce message :

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le code erreur, c'est qu'il y a un mot de passe et que tu n'as pas donné le bon (donc ce n'est pas root)


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
Perso j'utilise aussi Mamp pour générer l'ossature de mes BD avec PhpMyAdmin


----------



## smog (25 Février 2020)

Il y a manifestement, comme dit deux fois plus haut, confusion entre le mode de passe de la BDD et le mot de passe de l'utilisateur de l'ordinateur.
MySQL n'utilise pas forcément le mot de passe de l'utilisateur de la session Mac si un compte MySQL a été créé pour cette BDD particulière (et pour cet utilisateur MySQL particulier).


----------

